# Anonimo Polluce Corsaro?



## abouttime

I was reviewing the new Anonimo models and was wondering what color combos of the Corsaros does everyone like most? :-s

Verde?

Rosso?

Nero?

If needed you can view them here:

http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/anonimomensandwomens.invtc.html

Thanks


----------



## rubberlogic

i like the nero. :-!


----------



## kroko

Don't really like any of them. Not classy. I think Anonimo is going the wrong way with these. Dan



abouttime said:


> I was reviewing the new Anonimo models and was wondering what color combos of the Corsaros does everyone like most? :-s
> 
> Verde?
> 
> Rosso?
> 
> Nero?
> 
> If needed you can view them here:
> 
> http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/anonimomensandwomens.invtc.html
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ecunited

kroko said:


> Don't really like any of them. Not classy. I think Anonimo is going the wrong way with these. Dan


I agree. Each brand has its clunkers. I would consider the Corsaros Anonimo's.


----------



## Escapement1

I'd say Verde, but I'm underwhelmed with them as well to be honest. Now the new Dual-Time... that's another story:-!...


----------



## Firenze

Drass D-date II deserves a mention. The pictures don't do justice to this piece.


----------



## NWP627

IMO as a "sporty" weekend watch the Corsaro is fine in any of the colors offered but would certainly not be as  versatile as other watches in the Anonimo line.

N


----------



## jcoat007

I'm just not a "camo" guy. I was never in the military and I'm not a hunter. If I had to choose I would say Verde as it is the least conspicuous. 

The Drass Chrono II and Dual Time are pretty rockin though!!!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon

jcoat007 said:


> I'm just not a "camo" guy. I was never in the military and I'm not a hunter. If I had to choose I would say Verde as it is the least conspicuous.
> 
> The Drass Chrono II and Dual Time are pretty rockin though!!!!!


I am not a fan of the Polluce Corsaro. I was actually disgused when I saw them. Now the Polluce Mag. is another story.


----------



## crusz

Makes 'em look cheap IMHO :think:


----------



## GeorgeD

+1



kroko said:


> don't really like any of them. Not classy. I think anonimo is going the wrong way with these. Dan


----------



## sjaakb

clunkers........


----------



## Escapement1

Wow... common consensus is not too good for the Corsaro... But it's growing on me a bit... just with all the fine choices I don't think it would be the one for me... But as I said the new dual-time is sweeeet... And the drass Chronoscopio and Magnum too:-d


----------



## amers

"If" I had to pick it would be Rosso.....This line is already obnoxious so red would go well ;-)


----------



## kroko

It is your perfect $4000 pirate watch ;-)


----------



## cesarh

crusz said:


> Makes 'em look cheap IMHO :think:


 I agree, it is just not doing it for me either, I think the swords and the patches really cheapens the watch.


----------



## nick9mm

cesarh said:


> I agree, it is just not doing it for me either, I think the swords and the patches really cheapens the watch.


Is this the Cesar from Miami? Either way good to see you posting.:-!
See, it's all in good time,
nick9mm


----------



## crusz

kroko said:


> It is your perfect $4000 pirate watch ;-)


Lol.. Indeed 
Pity there is nothing swashbuckling, dangerous or vaguely romantic about them :-d..

Hmmmm.. imagine if the powers that be asked us to design a new mille dial? ;-)


----------



## jimyritz

Nero, if someone was going to give me one for free...

The Chronoscopio is very nice and the Polluce is pretty cool as
well but absolutely no interest in the Corsaro...

Mike


----------



## laughinggull

<|<|<|<|

nuf sed


----------



## cesarh

nick9mm said:


> Is this the Cesar from Miami? Either way good to see you posting.:-!
> See, it's all in good time,
> nick9mm


 Nick, Yes it is, I hope all is well with you. and married life is treating you good.


----------



## David Woo

kroko said:


> It is your perfect $4000 pirate watch ;-)


Perfect for "Talk like a Pirate" day 
DW


----------



## dcfis

Alls I wanted was a simple black dial, white marker, bronze case. Instead we get a 4K cartoon watch, thats very hard to explain or live with


----------



## kroko

LOL...it was last week. THis thread is a bit too late.



David Woo said:


> Perfect for "Talk like a Pirate" day
> DW


----------



## PShow

No interest at all. Truly makes me think cheap watch! First thought was Walt Disney Pirates of the Carribean. Reminds me of the Corum bubble watches with skulls etc. Sure for a couple hundred dollars I would do it but otherwise these are not even on the Top 100 list. 

Mike, if they gave me one, I may not even watch it. I think you get my feeling regarding the Corsaro. ;-)


----------



## Escapement1

The ideal timepiece for Steve from the movie "Dodgeball"... I had to check in on this thread. No love for the Corsaro... The poor thing is receiving so much bad press I almost feel a sympathy purchase coming on... on secind thought not so much...

Now the Polluce Magnum... I'm one flipper away from a good deal and posession of that bad boy...:-d


----------



## Foztex

I too am not a fan of the Corsaro,

although in todays market where the fashion is for women to wear larger traditionally men's watches perhaps it makes good commercial sense.

My immediate thought on seeing the Corsaro for the first time was that is was a special edition for the Saudi armed forces, on account of the swords.

The thing that intrigues me is how do Anonimo reconcile the release of these models with the fact that the 10 Anni models were branded and engraved as the Polluce final edition?
I adore the Millemetri case and Hi-Dive crowns, I can see the reasoning for releasing another model with this configuration, but why call it a Polluce? Unless it is a special edition for the English team who illegally bucket salvaged the wreck ! 

Andy


----------



## Dr.Brian

Big thumbs down from me.<| I would never wear that dial.
Not even while out on my ketch!:roll:


----------



## abouttime

I am surprised no one mentioned the Magnum?

I am hearing the new Dual time, the cronoscopio, and some other... but not the Magnum?


----------



## amers

abouttime said:


> I am surprised no one mentioned the Magnum?
> 
> I am hearing the new Dual time, the cronoscopio, and some other... but not the Magnum?


Magnum has been mentioned in several other threads favorably. When does it arrive to the US?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Hmmmm.... I guess I will be the pirate to rob the Bronze case out of the Corsaro Dial and put a plain Millemetri black or Orange dial in. Those Corsaro Swords does nothing for me but perhaps the Italy's Cult group called Illuminati Sign will be better ! Grin" Grin"


----------



## abouttime

Thanks for all your input.. the results are what I expected but it is always best to hear from you guys.


----------



## T90MotoGP

Well I for one am pleasantly surprised at the dissatisfaction with the Corsaro, I cant afford a new one and the less popular it is, the more affordable it will be on the second hand market. Maybe its because my family is from a small town on the Adriatic coast and I feel the Millemetri and Polluce are true Adriatic diving watches, and the pirate angle of the Corsaro is endearing to me and I like one of the camo patterns a lot.










Beauty.


----------



## JayVeeez

For that kind of loot, I'd splurge for a Polluce Magnum in a heartbeat instead. Or move up to a new MKII Chronoscopio. The Drass/Gold is great!

ETA, so I'm not confused as a forum chameleon the Corsaro is surely skanky ugly to my eyes.


----------



## Willith

Not a fan at all. I'm a HUGE bronze fan and I like most of the models in bronze, but this one will never be in my collection. :think: Now throw me a bronze Marlin and you'll have me drooling. b-)


----------



## T90MotoGP

T90MotoGP said:


> Well I for one am pleasantly surprised at the dissatisfaction with the Corsaro, I cant afford a new one and the less popular it is, the more affordable it will be on the second hand market. Maybe its because my family is from a small town on the Adriatic coast and I feel the Millemetri and Polluce are true Adriatic diving watches, and the pirate angle of the Corsaro is endearing to me and I like one of the camo patterns a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty.


 Just a bump to see if attitudes towards the Corsaro have changed, and if anyone has seen one for sale.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Jurawatches are selling one at a big discount. I would really like a bronze model but I couldn't bring myself to do it! I'm not a fan at all.


----------



## timefleas

As stated earlier in the thread, I think this series, along with the "Three Glasses," are are ugly ducklings of an otherwise great line-up of watches--no camo in any color combo for me!


----------



## ericfeuer

I love all three of my nimos. This one is so ugly I'd have to slap it so hard it's mama would feel it.


----------



## T90MotoGP

phunky_monkey said:


> Jurawatches are selling one at a big discount. I would really like a bronze model but I couldn't bring myself to do it! I'm not a fan at all.


Thank you so much for the great lead. If it wasnt a bad time for me to afford it, I would normally jump on that price. Heck I might even have sent you a finders fee but alas I cannot afford it at this time.


----------



## EL_Chingon

T90MotoGP said:


> Just a bump to see if attitudes towards the Corsaro have changed, and if anyone has seen one for sale.


Nope, still ugly to me...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

kmroldan said:


> Nope, still ugly to me...


Thinking on the Corsaro but no camo.... could be better


----------



## phunky_monkey

T90MotoGP said:


> Thank you so much for the great lead. If it wasnt a bad time for me to afford it, I would normally jump on that price. Heck I might even have sent you a finders fee but alas I cannot afford it at this time.


No problems! It's a shame you can't get it now as it seems like a steal. However with the popularity of the model maybe it will still be around in the future!


----------



## T90MotoGP

phunky_monkey said:


> No problems! It's a shame you can't get it now as it seems like a steal. However with the popularity of the model maybe it will still be around in the future!


Thats my hope, that whoever buys it on sale now will be re-selling it even lower in a year


----------



## phunky_monkey

A few of them just popped up on the bay too.


----------



## T90MotoGP

nelsondevicenci said:


> Thinking on the Corsaro but no camo.... could be better


Ive been thinking about this a lot, and I think a lot of people calling the Corsaro ugly just dont get it.

I think you are overlooking the maritime history and traditions that this watch embodies. The Adriatic sea area has a grand and ancient history that includes the ancient pirate queen Teuta and many others. The Corsaro is a magnificent watch that truly captures that spirit of the Adriatic.


----------



## JRT

it's exactly the design that Anonimo should refrain of replicating...
cheezy to say the least!


----------



## EL_Chingon

T90MotoGP said:


> Ive been thinking about this a lot, and I think a lot of people calling the Corsaro ugly just dont get it.
> 
> I think you are overlooking the maritime history and traditions that this watch embodies. The Adriatic sea area has a grand and ancient history that includes the ancient pirate queen Teuta and many others. The Corsaro is a magnificent watch that truly captures that spirit of the Adriatic.


Nope, still ugly. What a waste of money, they should have made something better.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

I love that there is a lot of hate out there for the Corsaro...just happens to be a grail watch for me...got one incoming next week - and yes I am the type of guy that has a Zixen Pirate too....

I'm a sailor and I do have an inner pirate, buccaneer in me lol


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

Go figure with my avatar that I love them


----------



## T90MotoGP

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> I love that there is a lot of hate out there for the Corsaro...just happens to be a grail watch for me...got one incoming next week - and yes I am the type of guy that has a Zixen Pirate too....
> 
> I'm a sailor and I do have an inner pirate, buccaneer in me lol


That is fantastic, congrats, please keep us updated.


----------



## timefleas

"...I think you are overlooking the maritime history and traditions that this watch embodies. The Adriatic sea area has a grand and ancient history that includes the ancient pirate queen Teuta and many others. The Corsaro is a magnificent watch that truly captures that spirit of the Adriatic...." 

Maybe you can help us understand how a camouflage-patterned dial 'embodies the grand maritime history and traditions of the Adriatic Sea'? Simply because it is named "Corsaro"? I think that for the people who don't like the watch, they don't like it because of the (ugly) camouflage patterns, pure and simple. Besides that, I am sure many could tolerate the dual sabers as a "cool" design element, and there is already a lot of love demonstrated for the bronze cases. I don't think too many people buy a watch simply because its name evokes some cool imagery, I think most buy a watch based on what it physically looks like, and, as many have stated above, the Corsaro just doesn't look very attractive with any of the various colored camouflaged pattern backgrounds. 
Peter


----------



## phunky_monkey

For me, what Peter said is spot on. I could deal with one if it just had the sabers (though I'd prefer it didn't), but the camo just doesn't work for me.

But to each their own! You should be glad people don;t love them, makes them quite cheap on the grey market.


----------



## T90MotoGP

phunky_monkey said:


> For me, what Peter said is spot on. I could deal with one if it just had the sabers (though I'd prefer it didn't), but the camo just doesn't work for me.
> 
> But to each their own! You should be glad people don;t love them, makes them quite cheap on the grey market.


I see where you are both coming from, and I wish I could argue against your points but you nailed it with the camouflage dial comments. That is the Corsaro's achilles heel unfortunately.

Peter, I dont see a connection between the seafaring traditions and the camo patterns, I think Anonimo could have done better with an azul-green color or something more "Adriatic". Maybe a black dial with a blue green sheen, to look like the Adriatic at night? A lot of options, I really wonder why they went with the corny camo.

I still like the watch because I can deal with the camo dial, but I cant defend or justify it.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

Engarde neigh sayers!


----------



## timefleas

Uhhh.....are you color blind? A complete mismatch of colors...from strap...to dial...to case. Doesn't work for me anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Congratulations on the corsaro my friend and welcome to the famiglia, mismatch of colors? i don't think so that a rule for matching color outhere... to me looks very nice the green tones on the dial match a lot with the bronze case and the strap just a perfect touch for the case and the dial bright with the brown strap... I like it... is not a traditional combination but looks really nice !

Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health !!!!!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

nelsondevicenci said:


> Congratulations on the corsaro my friend and welcome to the famiglia, mismatch of colors? i don't think so that a rule for matching color outhere... to me looks very nice the green tones on the dial match a lot with the bronze case and the strap just a perfect touch for the case and the dial bright with the brown strap... I like it... is not a traditional combination but looks really nice !
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health !!!!!


Thanks very much Nelson...the colours work better in person... I'm sure not taken with a Blackberry


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

timefleas said:


> Uhhh.....are you color blind? A complete mismatch of colors...from strap...to dial...to case. Doesn't work for me anyway. Enjoy.


And the warm welcome award into the Anonimo forum goes to Timefleas....am I colour blind? Apparently not as an owner of a Stolas Gennaker Tsunami - half the proceeds going to the Red Cross efforts to help the people of Japan


----------



## phunky_monkey

Is it a new purchase for you? Congrats if so, hope you're enjoying it. Would be interested to see it once a patina has developed with some macro shots.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

phunky_monkey said:


> Is it a new purchase for you? Congrats if so, hope you're enjoying it. Would be interested to see it once a patina has developed with some macro shots.


Hey thanks Phunky Monkey...yes just arrived today...I plan on wearing it often so I'll keep an eye on the patina


----------



## abouttime

Thanks for the feedback.. it was pretty much as I expected it to be.. The bronze model watches are the ones I am really starting to fall in love with.


----------



## T90MotoGP

As to the pirate traditions of the adriatic, how many of you know of of the Pirate queen Teuta from the mountain walled, sea bordered city of Rhizon, the Tortuga of the Adriatic? She plundered many Roman ships, the seafloor is covered in their wreckages.

Teuta: The Pirate Queen of Illyria | What song the Sirens sang . . .


----------



## leroytwohawks

T90MotoGP said:


> As to the pirate traditions of the adriatic, how many of you know of of the Pirate queen Teuta from the mountain walled, sea bordered city of Rhizon, the Tortuga of the Adriatic? She plundered many Roman ships, the seafloor is covered in their wreckages.
> 
> Teuta: The Pirate Queen of Illyria | What song the Sirens sang . . .


:-s????


----------



## JayVeeez

T90MotoGP said:


> As to the pirate traditions of the adriatic, how many of you know of of the Pirate queen Teuta from the mountain walled, sea bordered city of Rhizon, the Tortuga of the Adriatic? She plundered many Roman ships, the seafloor is covered in their wreckages.
> 
> Teuta: The Pirate Queen of Illyria | What song the Sirens sang . . .


"Rrrrrrrrrrrr Matey!". :-d

:think:


----------

